# Some not so fuzzy pets.



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

My beautiful collection of reptiles:

Gage: Male Crested Gecko









Bazil: Male Crested Gecko









Beatle: Male Crested Gecko 









Winter: Male Crested Gecko









Fox: Male Crested Gecko









Maia: Female Crested Gecko









Saydee: Female Crested Gecko









Juno: Unsexed Crested Gecko 









Nyx: Unsexed Gargoyle Gecko 









Starr: Unsexed Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Chase: Unsexed Sarasinorum Gecko 









Russ: Female Corn Snake









I also have two more female crested geckos and a male crested gecko coming this fall.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, I've never seen so many geckos; they all have such neat coloring, too.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, they're all so beautiful and neat. I love that the geckos have such different markings.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the comments! Crested Geckos come in a huge variety of patterns and colors.


----------

